# 40K tune up



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

ok so i have a 2007 Jetta 2.5L Wolfsburg and i am coming up on the factory recommended 40k mile tune up.....problem is my dealer is charging 525 dollars for parts and labor and all the crap that needs to be done..........my car is a buy.........


my question


SHOULD I DO IT....or just change the oil and filter and be done with it ? 

because some of this stuff i can do .....the others i cant and even if i tell them dont change the oil the price will remain 525 dollars


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

biggshant89 said:


> ok so i have a 2007 Jetta 2.5L Wolfsburg and i am coming up on the factory recommended 40k mile tune up.....problem is my dealer is charging 525 dollars for parts and labor and all the crap that needs to be done..........my car is a buy.........
> 
> 
> my question
> ...



i'm sure other people will chime in, but personally i skipped it. car is at 54k and ive never seen a check engine light or had any issues at all, so i know i'm one of the lucky ones. at the time i just couldn't justify that much money when the car is running strong as the first day i bought it.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*thanjs*

thanks for your reply


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

If you have an automatic (even the non-DSG), I would definitely recommend changing the automatic transmission fluid. It was cooked on my car at 50k according to the analysis I had done. Some other people on here who didn't change the fluid have had failures around 70-80k. I still wouldn't go to the dealer for the service unless you negotiate the price on things beforehand. A little friendly wrangling when I went for the 40k saved me $125.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

i would atleast do the oil change and new spark plugs...ecs tuning recomends a fuel filter change too. you could check the cabin filter too if you are feeling frisky they tend to get pretty bad and the air with start smelling bad haha


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Buy this:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/dbc.40k.25.htm

It's $135 shipped. It will take you under 2 hours to complete everything. It's extremely easy.

I expected the cabin air filter to give me problems - but it was one of the easier cabin filters I've replaced. Really that goes for everything. Spark plugs are super simple and easy to get to. Everyone should know how to change oil. Fuel filter isn't difficult - and you can find DIY on the forums that can make you feel at ease.

Take the $$ you saved and get yourself something nice =P

If you are anywhere near South Texas I'll do everything for $75 and some beer.

Remember this is a Volkswagen not a Honda - you can't skip scheduled maintenance on these cars like you can our Japanese rivals and get away with it for long. Just because some people skip it and get away with it - that doesn't make it right. Ask yourself: is it worth the headache later?


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*lolol*

thanks alot guys....and i wish i was in texas but i am in california .......and the problem cryption is i dont have the tools to do the job thats the problem ......


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

as far as the automatic transmission fluid goes, i found this on rabbit owners club 

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/19239-Checking-Auto-Transmission-Fluid-Level


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*thanks*

well i called all the Dealerships in Los Angeles County and i found the cheapest one to be around 460 bucks not including coupons that they offered....so ima get it pretty cheap than 530 plus tax =) 

but thank you guys for your imput


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

biggshant89 said:


> thanks alot guys....and i wish i was in texas but i am in california .......and the problem cryption is i dont have the tools to do the job thats the problem ......




The only tools you will need are a basic socket set (can be had for $10 at Auto zone or the like) and 2 flat head screwdrivers to get out the coilpacks. It will save you more money to buy the tools then pay over $500 for something you can do. Your fuel filter is little quick release clips that you can do by hand - and if the last person who changed your oil did it right you should be able to take off the filter by hand. 

Assuming you own no tools, you can get a basic metric socket set, and oil filter wrench, and screwdrivers for under $40.

For the price of tools and the parts, you're still under $200. It's really easy to do man .... you'll be done before you know and will feel like a king after for saving $300.

There is no reason to pay those outrageous prices. I did my 40k tuneup in under 2 hours and I had never touched an MK5 or a 2.5L before. The hardest part will be changing the oil ....


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I just did a tune up on my car, Oil change with motul oil, VW plugs, Fuel filter, Cabin air, Clean my air filter, cleaned the throttle plate, and ran a can of injection cleaner through it. My cost on everything was like $180.00?


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*the problem*

ok the problewm with me is yeah i can get the tools and do it my self....but i have no idea how to change anything out besides oil and filter.......and i dont wanna mess anything up becasue if i mess anything up that will open a bigger expense for me ....


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Gotta start somewhere. If you can get on the internet and ask the questions, you are smart enough. The dealer is making a killing off car repair paranoia.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

FL 2.0L said:


> Gotta start somewhere. If you can get on the internet and ask the questions, you are smart enough. The dealer is making a killing off car repair paranoia.


especially when all this is so easy to do. 

get on the local forums and find someone willing to help you out for a case of beer


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

40K IS WORTH THE MONEY YOU PAY...THEY MAINTAIN YOUR CAR IN A WAY YOU CAN'T BY BUYING A 40K PARTS KITS AND CHANGING FILTERS AND DRAINING THE OIL IN YOUR DRIVEWAY.opcorn:

IT DOES DEPEND ON WHAT THE DEALER OFFERS WITH A 40K SERVICE, NITRO FILL ON TIRES, LUBE THE DOOR HINGES, INSPECT FOR DAMAGE THAT COULD CAUSE FUTURE REPAIRS, BRAKE


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Its not a "tune up". :banghead:

Go to an indie shop if you are afraid to touch your car. 

Always figure the dealer will be 30% higher. :thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

There are much cheaper ways of doing this than going to the dealer. I'll be doing this in the next couple months. I plan on getting everything from HERE

For fuel filter, cabin filter, spark plugs, and oil filter it comes out to about $100 with the vortex discount. I have a local indie VW shop that changes my oil for $70 (which is only about $15 for labor). I plan on changing the cabin filter and spark plugs myself since they seem simple and don't require much space to do (I live in an apartment). So total, I plan on spending around $200, which seems fair for the first major maintenance. Good luck :thumbup:

Here's the DIYs I've collected:
Spark Plugs 
Cabin Filter
Fuel Filter


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

Just did mine last night in an hour and 15 mins:thumbup:


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*nice*

im just worried about the spark plugs im going to do it my self next week just ugh it looks complicated


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

The spark plugs are the easiest part. All you need to remember is to use anti-seize and "right-tighty, lefty-loosey."


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Hell, most people don't even use anti-seize. It's a big debate in our shop because some people feel that the anti-seize gives you wrong torque readings.

To take off the coil packs, use two flat head screwdrivers and make sure you are in the bottom groove on the coilpack so as not to cause damage.


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

cryption said:


> Hell, most people don't even use anti-seize. It's a big debate in our shop because some people feel that the anti-seize gives you wrong torque readings.
> 
> To take off the coil packs, use two flat head screwdrivers and make sure you are in the bottom groove on the coilpack so as not to cause damage.


gripping the coilpacks with your thumb and your middle and ring finger also allows you to easily pull up on the coilpacks as well :thumbup:


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

umm......the coil packs do those need to be replaced as well or no?.........and what is anti seize is it lubrication ? ....and where would i apply it what part of the sparkplug/coilpack


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't worry about the coilpacks - and don't worry about anti-seize


----------



## ezeddie (Jun 9, 2010)

My dealership offers the 40k service for $389. Is that a fair price? It seems to be compared to a few other quotes in this thread.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

if u live in los angeles county that is very well priced the cheapest i found is 460 plus tax but i am doing some of the stuff my self with the help of these guys that posted on this topic


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

i bought my parts from a local german part store called BMA inc... there website is BMAPARTS.com....... they have everything you want and could ask that has to do with any german car .....i am not sure they have performance parts they were the cheapeast as far as OEM


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

glad you decided to do it yourself. If you need any help shoot me a PM. I'm on here pretty often.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

Just finished the tune up a few hours ago.....thanks alot for your feed back guys.....


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

how did it go?


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

we didnt have any problems.....the only thing was the coil packs came out easily but they went in with some difficulty so i was just hesitant to turn the car on you and the most uncomfortable part was the air filter...its like they couldnt pick a better place to put that thing.......the best part was the Cold Air Intake that was so fun..........


----------

